# Free DecalGirl Skin on Facebook



## DaisyMama (Feb 22, 2009)

Sorry if someone has posted this already.  I didn't go back very far to check.

If you're on Facebook, DecalGirl is running a promo on their page.  Post a picture of your skin (on whatever device you have, not just Kindles) and if you get 10 "likes" or comments by the end of the weekend, they'll give you a gift certificate for the value of the skin you posted.  After you post the picture, you have to go to their website and enter your name, email, link to the photo on their page, etc.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

I may have found it too late. I don't know if I'll get 10 likes by midnight! My luck. lol. Thanks for the info though. I've been a fan of theirs on facebook for a long time now, but I never see their updates on my news feed.


----------



## DaisyMama (Feb 22, 2009)

From what I saw when I posted, the people who visited that page were pretty good about liking other people's posts to make sure everyone got 10!  Good luck!


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

If you post it on their facebook Jessi Ill click "Like" for you. I just put mine up too.


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm going to go through and "like" other people's pics. Mine is here: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=4355898&l=d7d58a585b&id=798264183 if anyone wants to "like" it for me


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

"Liked" webhill!


----------



## sleepdeprived (Jan 5, 2010)

It's not too late at all!!  Mine (Laura's Garden) is still on the first page.  It took less than an hour to get 10 "likes".  I keep checking back today to help the people who just found out about the promotion.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

I forgot all about it and just now posted mine.  I hope I get enough likes!  I'm going to go through and Like any that doesn't have 10 yet.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow, I posted my picture but almost forgot to go and register it for the contest!  Don't forget that step everyone.  

Although if I don't get up to 10 that won't matter, lol.


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

I have really enjoyed looking at all of the pictures posted.  It's nice to see how some of the skins look "in action."  I know I have added a few designs to my wish list.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/decalgirl#!/photo.php?pid=4689311&op=1&o=all&view=all&subj=50371198758&aid=-1&oid=50371198758&id=505199388

Here's the link, I put two different pictures on there, but this is the one that I put on DG fan photo registration thing on their website. Can I get some likes?  I liked everyone's on the first two pages. lol


----------



## sixkidsmom (Dec 27, 2009)

I posted also and I "liked" all that I found under 10 likes!!


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Jessi said:


> http://www.facebook.com/decalgirl#!/photo.php?pid=4689311&op=1&o=all&view=all&subj=50371198758&aid=-1&oid=50371198758&id=505199388
> 
> Here's the link, I put two different pictures on there, but this is the one that I put on DG fan photo registration thing on their website. Can I get some likes?  I liked everyone's on the first two pages. lol


I went there and "Liked" for you. I hope you get it!


----------



## sleepdeprived (Jan 5, 2010)

I think all of them posted as of now have 10 or more!!


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

kimbertay said:


> I went there and "Liked" for you. I hope you get it!


Awww, thank you. I couldn't figure out at first how to post it to the wall, I figured it out AFTER I did the registration (of course), so I have to attach the link to the picture that's registered to my other posts. LOL. It's super confusing. I think I have 5 likes now on it. I really appreciate it, too!!


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I haven't been online all weekend, and I couldn't find the original Facebook post - but I could have sworn the prize for getting 10 likes was a $5 gift certificate, not the value of the skin you post. That would be an awfully expensive contest if it was for the value of the skin. I'm pretty sure it was for $5 off....


----------



## umama (Jan 8, 2010)

Tam said:


> I haven't been online all weekend, and I couldn't find the original Facebook post - but I could have sworn the prize for getting 10 likes was a $5 gift certificate, not the value of the skin you post. That would be an awfully expensive contest if it was for the value of the skin. I'm pretty sure it was for $5 off....


Nope - it's the value of the skin.

From their FB page: _ DecalGirl from now till the end of the weekend - post up a picture of your DecalGirl skin on our wall! If you get 10 likes/comments by the end of the weekend, we'll give you a gift certificate for the price of the skin in the photo (one certificate per person). So go ahead and start showing off!_

That's why the form has you fill in the specifics of the skin you posted. (Now, I'm not sure if they are doing extra for matte or not).

A few days before the contest, DG did mention a hypothetical $5 as a teaser, but that's not the actual prize. (BTW - if you go to their wall, just filter to only show the posts from Decal Girl and it's right there!)


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

I hope it can be used for a matte skin, they are absolutely fantastic.

I made a skin, I wonder if I can use the value of the prize towards a skin the I made. And does anyone know if I can order my own skin from them in matte?


----------



## DaisyMama (Feb 22, 2009)

Jessi, since the prize is a gift certificate, you should be able to apply it towards any purchase you like.

Tam, someone posted on their wall on Friday that they were going to regret this promo.  The person posting from DG said "haha" and that they were all enjoying looking at the fan photos in the office.  I guess they're hoping that people will buy additional skins, or that it will bring in new customers, etc.  Gotta spend money to make money!  lol  It WILL cost them a lot if everyone uses their gift certificates, but hopefully it pays off for them in the long run!


----------



## umama (Jan 8, 2010)

Jessi said:


> I hope it can be used for a matte skin, they are absolutely fantastic.
> 
> I made a skin, I wonder if I can use the value of the prize towards a skin the I made. And does anyone know if I can order my own skin from them in matte?


Sry to be unclear - what I meant was "I don't know if they are giving credit for the value of a matte skin, or just a regular skin". Like - I don't know if I'll get a $15 or $20 GC for posting a pic of a matte skin. I'm sure the GCs are good for anything!


----------



## DaisyMama (Feb 22, 2009)

Since they say "the price of the skin in the photo" ... if the skin in the photo is a matte skin, I would think they'd give you the cost of a matte skin.  But I'm not sure.  I'll ask on their page!


----------



## DaisyMama (Feb 22, 2009)

I asked on FB if they would give the price for the matte skin. I haven't heard from DG, but I already got a response from someone else:



> I asked a similar question and the response was that it's for the base price of the model you took a picture of.


Bummer!


----------



## Belita (Mar 20, 2010)

Awwww, man! I knew I should have checked here this weekend! I don't have a Decalgirl skin on my Kindle, but I have one on my iPhone! Congrats to everyone who won, though!


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

I posted mine too, but I hope its not too late..........http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?op=1&view=global&subj=50371198758&pid=30596&id=100001294387824&oid=50371198758


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who liked or commented on my picture! I got my coupon ($7.99 value, even though it was a $9.99 skin). It didn't matter if it was matte or glossy, you got the glossy price. Which is fine with me, free $7.99! lol 

Did anybody get/use their coupon yet? I bought my husband a skin for his iPod touch. I can't wait to see it, it looks awesome on their site.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

i got mine but havent used it yet.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

It's not free.  $5 for the matte upgrade and the minimum shipping is $7. It's the same price as when I bought my skin with free shipping last time!    I mean, if I needed a skin I wouldn't mind, but I don't even need one.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

I have my code, and I'm trying to pare down my wish list to 1 skin. Hard to do. 

I'm kind of bummed that my Kindle DX skin showed up too late for the contest, on the other hand, at least I get the $14.99 discount based on the cost of the K2 skin I posted.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

This was such a great promo. I posted a photo of my Kindle skin and received a voucher for $14.99. I ordered a new Kindle skin, as well as an additional skin for my phone. I chose designs by the same artist.

Here is the new Kindle skin I'm getting:



It's Before the Storm by Iveta Abolina. I chose this design for my phone:










It was a custom order, since they didn't have that design listed for my phone, so I don't actually know what it will look like. The last one is Frozen Dreams. I'm very excited to see what these will look like.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

fancynancy said:


> It's not free. $5 for the matte upgrade and the minimum shipping is $7. It's the same price as when I bought my skin with free shipping last time!  I mean, if I needed a skin I wouldn't mind, but I don't even need one.


Wow, how did your shipping get to be $7? I ordered two skins, ones for my Kindle and one for my iPod Touch and the shipping was only $3.80 for super saver shipping. And even though I selected super saver shipping according to the tracking it was sent First Class mail.


----------



## chefazn (Jul 12, 2010)

I missed this promo !


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

kimbertay said:


> Wow, how did your shipping get to be $7? I ordered two skins, ones for my Kindle and one for my iPod Touch and the shipping was only $3.80 for super saver shipping. And even though I selected super saver shipping according to the tracking it was sent First Class mail.


Oops. I was wrong about the shipping. The upgrade to matte finish and shipping cost me a total of about $8. It was a very good deal. Can't wait for my new skin to arrive!


----------



## DaisyMama (Feb 22, 2009)

chefazn said:


> I missed this promo !


Are you a fan of theirs on Facebook? I think they mentioned that they were working on their next promo, so just keep an eye out!


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

Found my coupon -- it was in the Spam folder on my *other* mail account (because that is the one associated with FaceBook). I immediately applied the $14.99 to a custom-cut matte skin for the Kindle I'm going to give my aunt (Kensei).
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/47997

I have the brown Kyoto JAVOedge to put it in (thanks to Lara's contest some weeks ago). I think it is a nice combo. I will post pics before I ship it off to her.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

I got mine today! The skin for the iPod Touch was WAY harder to put on than the Kindle IMO.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

That skin is GORGEOUS! I think it will look really nice on a K3 graphite....

Just sayin'


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

My skin arrived today. Before the Storm by Iveta Abolina:


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Prazzie said:


> My skin arrived today. Before the Storm by Iveta Abolina:


That is beautiful Prazzie, I love it! I think it looks even better than on their website.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Prazzie, I love your skin.  Very pretty.
deb


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Thank you. I'm very pleased with it. It's winter here at the moment, so I felt like getting something with warmer colours. My tastes lean towards the cooler side of the colour wheel, so I think this skin strikes a nice balance between warm, autumn hues and cool blues and greys. I also like how it seems to glow.  Best of all, it was free!

I have to add that removing a skin from the back of a Kindle 2 takes serious effort. The front was fine, but I think that the smooth metal surface allows the skin to adhere like nobody's business. I felt like I was in a wrestling match, but it did come off with no residue in the end.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice skin! Were you trying to save your other skin? I haven't removed one yet.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Very, very beautiful...


----------



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Vet said:


> Nice skin! Were you trying to save your other skin? I haven't removed one yet.


I wasn't trying to save it, no. My reasoning is that when I decide to put a different skin on, I'm not going to want to go back to something I've already had. It's sad to let go of the "personality" the skin brought to my device, but we've had our time together and now I can treat myself to another one of DecalGirl's gorgeous designs. I did take lots of "farewell" photos, though, lol! I don't have children, so I guess my walls will be lined with photos of my Kindles in different skins 

When I removed the old one, like I said, it was really stuck on there. The hard pulling required does stretch the vinyl. If you remove yours and want to save it, try blasting it with a hair dryer first a bit to soften it up. Not so much as to make it gooey, but just more pliable. If it stretches, blast it again once it's off to shrink it back into shape. I stuck my old one on top of the new skin's plastic packaging, you can see that it's possibly reusable even though I didn't take care when I removed it:


----------

